# wheel bearings



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would check to see if you have stones stuck between the rotors and shields first. Many are told they need new wheel bearings when this is the only problem.


----------



## buzzardbait24 (Oct 8, 2013)

no stones or rocks.....have already checked for them


----------



## buzzardbait24 (Oct 8, 2013)

do you have a recommendation on which bearing to get


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rockauto.com has a price range for the fronts from 55 to 175 bucks per hub bearing. Think I would stay in the middle of the road with AC Delco for 95 bucks. Lots of counterfeits out there now. Even for Timkens.

They are miserable to replace, in particular if you live in a road salt area, suckers are sure rusted in there, really have to watch my language. Many had to remove the entire knuckle and take them to a machine shop to have them pressed out, with wrecking the knuckle. New one is around 75 bucks.

Ha, since they are lubricated for life, should also be warrantied for life. Throughout my entire history, only had to replace one tapered bearing, was on a brand new car that was never lubricated and did make it through the 12K mile warranty. But went to Berry Bearing and got a brand new on for two bucks, another half a buck for the seal.

P-30 Chevy motorhome chassis still uses these, Removed all four of them, grease was getting dry, but after cleaned were in perfect condition. Just got new Wolf's red high temperature wheel bearing grease, but did have to lay out three bucks each for new seals, inflation. 

To me, another new problem that was never a problem before. With tapered, just the rotor or the drum, with hubs, that half axle has to be removed with everything associated with it, average labor per hub is around an extra 200 bucks.

Have fun. By any chance are these covered under the PT warranty?


----------



## Cruzeless (Mar 26, 2014)

Have a 2011 Cruze LTZ, 50 000 KM, warranty expired. Replaced upper strut bearings with Monroe parts. Noticed that old bearings had a kind of rubber seal/gasket but was worn out. I still reused them with the new bearings though. Now when it is 5 degrees Celsius or colder the noise in the cabin is DEAFENING, if the temperature is higher than 5 degrees, no issues whatsoever! Any thoughts? Also does anyone know where I can find the seals? Nether the dealership or parts stores are aware that they even exist! Many thanks.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Upper strut bearing went out in my 04 Cavalier with 36,010, dealer laughed at this, but never occurred to me I purchased this car with 81 miles on it. But OE were only 20 bucks each, and I changed them myself.

Original bearings where never greased. not sure about the Cruze, on these, the upper half could be removed from the lower half and found very rusty balls inside. Did the same with the new bearings, where's the grease? Packed them full with Wolf's Red high temperature wheel bearing grease and was never a problem again with even over 150K miles on them. But road salt was sure a major problem eating the body away. 

Read about problems in the upper strut bearings when the 2011 Cruze came out, here we go again. But see you can still purchase new bearings for the Cruze.










Not too bad at 30 bucks each, wonder if they can be lubed. Hmmm, same part number for the left and the right.


8  22809842  STRUT MOUNT, LEFT $45.28$29.17 





8 
 22809842  STRUT MOUNT, RIGHT $45.28$29.17


----------



## Cruzeless (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the parts info! One dealer told me that they replace them in pairs because of a cold weather issue with the original struts from the factory. According to them, the original strut bearings were made of a hard plastic with a rubber gasket/seal over them just below the metallic top plate. Because of noise issues in cold weather, they now fabricate 22809842 with a rubberized top instead of hard plastic to dampen noise. Will try these new struts in the fall when the weather cools down.


----------

